# If you could exchange your Kindle 2 for a Kindle 3, would you?



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

I've had my Kindle for a week. Exactly one week today. I went ahead and called Amazon and they said I have 30 days to return it. Theoretically, that means I would be without my Kindle for a week to ten days (  I already love my Kindle) but that I'd be able to exchange it for a new one, and if I get the wireless only model I'll actually get $50 back.

Sooo... should I or shouldn't I?


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I'd go for it, but that's just me.

I'm a Kobo user, but I'm really wanting a Kindle 3 now....


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Honestly?  In a heartbeat.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm thinking I will, too.  I mean, if I wait until about 5 days before the 30 days is up, that's only about 10 days without my Kindle.  I have TONS of paper books.  I'll have to get another cover and skin, but I can live with that.  Heck, the $50 difference will cover that AND leave me with a bit left over (moar books!)


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm split.  I love my new skin for my K2 and have no performance issues, etc.  

My biggest source of envy is actually the new cover with the built in light powered by the Kindle.  The K2 version of the cover doesn't have a lamp.


----------



## JaneD (May 11, 2010)

Are you kidding?? TRADE IT IN! As much as you like the K2, you'll like the K3 even more.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Absolutely. I have a perfectly good K2, and I ordered a K3 as soon as the link was available last night. I'm handing down the K2 to my kids.

BTW, I have the same skin as in your avatar. Gorgeous, isn't it?


----------



## Scoot95 (Jul 27, 2010)

I have also owned by Kindle for about a week and am in love with it.  I would trade it in; however I most likely will not for two reasons.  I already spent about $80 in accessories for the Kindle and the day the K3 ships (August 27th) is the day I leave for the beaches of North Carolina for a week.

I can always give my K2 to my wife and buy the Wi-fi version for myself down the road.  After all, we will both have access to the same books.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

That's the skin I have on mine - I love it!  Does anyone know if the old covers will work?  Skins obviously won't - wondering about covers though.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Arkali said:


> That's the skin I have on mine - I love it! Does anyone know if the old covers will work? Skins obviously won't - wondering about covers though.


Oberons with Velcro will probably be fine (a little roomier around the edges, but that's okay.) Anything with corners I don't think will work. The K3 is 7.5" long, and the K2 is 8" long. The K3 is 4.8" wide, and the K2 is 5.3" wide. I wish desperately to come up with a way to make the corners work, but I think I'm out of luck.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd absolutely go for the K3!  I would, however, give some thought to the wireless only model, in spite of the lower price......having wi-fi only access does limit you somewhat.  But as for an updated model - definately.

Melissa


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

No trade-in here.  I'll get one of the new ones, and pass my current one down to my kids.  They currently share a K2, so now they'll each have their own.  Bummed that the K3 probably won't work with most K2 covers, though.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I would exchange my K2 for 3 too bad there is not an upgrade deal for the older ones

Sylvia


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

I have an M-Edge... errrm.  The one that flips over the back and will stand up like an easel.  I'm glad at this point that I haven't bought an Oberon, even though I wanted one desperately   Perhaps the little velcro "buttons" would work?

As for the wi-fi, if you have a wireless home network, that works, right?  I hardly ever travel, so that's not really an issue.


----------



## tiktokman (Sep 4, 2009)

I've had my Kindle for 2 weeks and initiated a return on it today. I can't pass up the opportunity to get the new screen, graphite color and smaller form factor for basically free. I'll be kindle-less for about a week.


----------



## malligator (Jul 1, 2010)

I am, so yes, I would. I've had my K2 for a week and it's going back. I've already got my K3 on order. I hate the thought of being without my beloved Kindle so I'm contemplating keeping it until the last possible day, but since I know I am returning it I feel a little dishonest keeping it for the full 30 days.

I am very glad the suspense is over. I bought the K2 and then started reading all of the K3 rumors. I was fretting over whether or not to return the K2 and wait. I'm happy that it's settled and I now have a clear path.


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes - what are you waiting for?   

OK - just gotta get to the post office - OK!!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

If I were in your situation?  Absolutely!


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

Yes yes yes!!!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I would. Especially if you will go to the wifi model.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

tiktokman said:


> I've had my Kindle for 2 weeks and initiated a return on it today. I can't pass up the opportunity to get the new screen, graphite color and smaller form factor for basically free. I'll be kindle-less for about a week.


Check the terms of your return. I bought a laptop bag last year that didn't fit, and I requested a return. I had to ship the item back within seven days of the request.


----------



## minniemouse00 (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm wondering if it's worth it as well.  I received my kindle 2 on June 30 so I basically have to return it by tomorrow and I'd have to go a month without my kindle while waiting for the new one.  Just got off the phone with Kindle customer service and they said since i threw away the box already, they will charge me a "nominal restocking fee" although the CS rep couldn't say how much that fee would be until they receive the kindle and see what condition it's in (it's like new basically).  I'd also have to pay about $5 for shipping (they only have free return shipping if you're returning the kindle because it's defective)

So it's decision time....

*No kindle for a month while i wait for the new one(and no smart phone or other device to read kindle books on in the meantime)

*paying for shipping and restocking fee.

*plus not sure how my 3 year ADH square trade warranty would work.  I'm guessing I'd have to get a new one for the K3, thus wasting the $39 I spent on my current warranty? 

*plus money spent on cool Zen decal girl skin and M-edge latitude case.

Dang.  As cool as that graphite kindle with the pearl screen is, I'm wondering if it's actually even worth it to return my perfectly fine kindle 2.


----------



## sbrown29 (Jun 26, 2010)

minniemouse00 said:


> *No kindle for a month while i wait for the new one(and no smart phone or other device to read kindle books on in the meantime)
> 
> *paying for shipping and restocking fee.
> 
> ...


I'm in the same exact boat! My K2 was received 31 days ago today, HOWEVER Amazon said they will take it back, but they haven't said if i will have a FULL refund, or what. Yes, I bought an Oberon cover, a Decal Girl skin, and a screen protector. Darn!


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

Got my K2i July 2 and am trading it in immediately for the graphite 3G K3. Luckily, I can reclaim my K1 from DH (who isn't using it much anyway) to ease that month of waiting for release day.


----------



## darthjoey (Jun 9, 2010)

If I could find someone who wanted my K2i with skin and cover for $189, I'd get the K3, but right now, I don't think I should since I'm trying to go to college.


----------



## RichardDR (Jul 8, 2010)

Not as long as it continues to perform as originally promised.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Nope, I got my K2 refurb for $110 a couple weeks back knowing full well a graphite K3 was almost definitely coming.  The better contrast etc. aren't worth the extra $80 over the refurb for the 3G model, so I opted to go for the refurb rather than waiting, and pass my K1 on to my girlfriend.


----------



## malligator (Jul 1, 2010)

minniemouse00 said:


> I'm wondering if it's worth it as well. I received my kindle 2 on June 30 so I basically have to return it by tomorrow and I'd have to go a month without my kindle while waiting for the new one. Just got off the phone with Kindle customer service and they said since i threw away the box already, they will charge me a "nominal restocking fee" although the CS rep couldn't say how much that fee would be until they receive the kindle and see what condition it's in (it's like new basically). I'd also have to pay about $5 for shipping (they only have free return shipping if you're returning the kindle because it's defective)
> 
> So it's decision time....
> 
> ...


Okay, folks, how did I do? I am trying very hard to earn my Enabler merit badge.


----------



## minniemouse00 (Jul 3, 2010)

Anybody know how the square trade warranties work?  If you get a new Kindle would the warranty for the older model be invalid (even if the 'older' model is less than a month old)?


----------



## minniemouse00 (Jul 3, 2010)

malligator said:


> Okay, folks, how did I do? I am trying very hard to earn my Enabler merit badge.


lol. no need to enable me.  I know if were to get the $189 wifi-3G graphite now--even if i had to pay for new warranty and case, (no need for skin with graphite) It would still be cheaper with the refund figured in than it would be if i waited and got it outside the refund window (which for me is closing tomrrow.) I'll still call square trade though and see if i can work something out with them. can't hurt to ask.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

I've got my K3 Wi-Fi model pre-ordered   I still have a couple of weeks to change my mind, but I really don't think I will.

1) Newest model, means it will be supported longer before being phased out
2) $50 savings
3) Shiny!


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

In a perfect world, Amazon would let us trade in and upgrade our Kindles that are still under the 1 year warranty. Oh well, I ordered a K3 anyway.


----------



## Edge (Mar 6, 2009)

I am a gadgetophile. I have a K2 but would GLADLY purchase a new K3 (graphite, no less).

If I could find someone who would want to buy my K2 for a fair price, I may jump in and get one.


----------



## RichardDR (Jul 8, 2010)

You take them into your home.  You buy them clothes.  You feed them all the newest titles.  You proclaim your love for them.  Then you trade themm in at the first glint of new bells and whistles...you all should be ashamed of yourselves!


----------



## pippa81 (May 26, 2010)

I am in South Africa, and got my Kindle 2 last week.
The only reason I so badly want to upgrade is because the price is the SAME!!

BUT I am sure that, because I am an international customer, I will have to pay international shipping, and my reason is not due to any fault on their part...

Does anyone else know anything about international return policies? I know I will have to pay upfront, but I am dead scared they wont refund me the full amount, and I dont want the upgrade if it is going to cost me more.

Already my new case and skin (still FLYING here!!) will be wasted.

Plus, it is a biiiig hassle to post stuff off - both to amazon, and ebay ppl.

any advice??


----------



## malligator (Jul 1, 2010)

RichardDR said:


> You take them into your home. You buy them clothes. You feed them all the newest titles. You proclaim your love for them. Then you trade themm in at the first glint of new bells and whistles...you all should be ashamed of yourselves!


Hey, it knew the deal when we met. I'm not its father. I'm its sugar daddy.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I'd trade a k2 for a k3 in about, oh, 0.000001 second.

I gave my k2i to a friend a couple of weeks ago in anticipation of the k3. (I have been "making do" with the DXG. It's a tough life. LOL)


----------



## minniemouse00 (Jul 3, 2010)

minniemouse00 said:


> Anybody know how the square trade warranties work? If you get a new Kindle would the warranty for the older model be invalid (even if the 'older' model is less than a month old)?


Figured I'd quote myself here since I found out the answer to my own question.

I called Square Trade and they had no problem refunding me the full cost of my 3 year ADH warranty!  YIPPIE!.

But dagnabit! I just discovered another problem. I was looking for my instruction manual for my K2 and can't find it. Must have accidentally thrown it out along with the original box. That means I'll be charged more of a restocking fee not only for lack of kindle box, but lack manual. DANGIT!  *kicks self*


----------



## perryluvr (Feb 7, 2010)

Is it 30 days from the date you ordered or the date it arrived?


----------



## DachsieGirl (Jun 30, 2010)

Well, my husband just bought me a K2 at Target last weekend for our anniversary.  As he usually has a hard time picking out things I like and this time he actually got me a pretty extravagant gift, without me even asking for it, I don't think I would feel good about returning it.  Plus, I just got and applied a DecalGirl skin yesterday, and my Oberon cover arrived today.  Add to that, I really have enjoyed reading on the Kindle the last several days, and don't really want to be without one for a month.  So I am thinking I will ask for the new one at Christmas, and use one mainly at home and one mainly for when I'm on the go.  I may just get the Wifi only since the 3G seems excruciatingly slow anyway, and if I'm traveling without my computer,  I can always go to McDonald's to access Wifi for a quick download.

Honestly, I have been dying for a Kindle all summer and had planned to wait for the new version before buying, but how can I be bummed about getting something I really wanted as a gift?

I so don't blame any of you who taking the plunge though.


----------



## minniemouse00 (Jul 3, 2010)

perryluvr said:


> Is it 30 days from the date you ordered or the date it arrived?


It arrived on June 30. so 29 days from the date it arrived.


----------



## perryluvr (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm asking because I ordered mine on June 29th and received it on July 1st?  Curious if it was 30 "physical" days from the date you ordered it, or the date it arrived.  If I decided to return mine, do I have to have it post marked by July 29th (today) or by Sunday August 1st?


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I think that when Amazon came down in price on the K2 recently, they should have come down further, like to $149 or $139.  Now they are going to have almost every single person who purchased a K2 for $189 within the last 30 days returning it for the K3.  It seems kind of crazy to me, and also unfair to those who bought it, say, 40 days ago.  I also predict they are going to run of the graphite color, and soon have only the white available for purchase.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I've had mine since early June, so way beyond the 30 days, and I'm still thinking about passing it down to my DD and getting the new one... but.. I already had to get DS#1 a new one since he broke his screen on his K1 this week. So getting 2 new ones atm, is just a bit beyond me.


----------



## minniemouse00 (Jul 3, 2010)

perryluvr said:


> I'm asking because I ordered mine on June 29th and received it on July 1st? Curious if it was 30 "physical" days from the date you ordered it, or the date it arrived. If I decided to return mine, do I have to have it post marked by July 29th (today) or by Sunday August 1st?


It's 30 days from the date you RECEIVED it, so you still have some time.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It is important to do a bit of research before purchasing a large-ticket item. The rumors regarding a new Kindle model have been swirling around for at least six months, and becoming more and more likely all summer. Every time a new model of _anything_ comes out there are the same complaints.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

fancynancy said:


> I think that when Amazon came down in price on the K2 recently, they should have come down further, like to $149 or $139. Now they are going to have almost every single person who purchased a K2 for $189 within the last 30 days returning it for the K3. It seems kind of crazy to me, and also unfair to those who bought it, say, 40 days ago. I also predict they are going to run of the graphite color, and soon have only the white available for purchase.


Many people won't care. And from those that do, some won't want to bother because returning things is a hassle. Other than the screen improvement, there's nothing hugely compelling about this "upgrade" that the average user will notice. And those returns they do get back will be refurbished for warranty replacement stock for the current K2. Amazon handled this exactly the way their shareholders would expect them to.

If I were in the return period and could do it with zero financial penalty/minimal hassle, I'd make the switch. But so far, there's no reason I can see that would make me need to change out my 18 month old perfectly good K2US. Once you've invested in a skin that you've applied and a cover--especially a high end one--in my mind, it's no longer worth the money you lose on the deal.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> It is important to do a bit of research before purchasing a large-ticket item. The rumors regarding a new Kindle model have been swirling around for at least six months, and becoming more and more likely all summer. Every time a new model of _anything_ comes out there are the same complaints.


I did research for almost two months before pulling the trigger on 6/30. I knew a new one was coming and I gambled and hoped that it would happen within 30 days. This time I won, next time I may not be as lucky.


----------



## perryluvr (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm undecided as to if I'm going to return mine. But I'm thinking even if they sell out of the Graphite color, If it's that big of a seller for them, they will make more...... I'm leaning towards waiting to get mine... maybe around Christmas. We'll see! Plus the boyfriend just ordered his Graphite Wi-Fi last night. So it'll give me a chance to play with it to see if I want to upgrade.... and I have several people who'd love to have my K2. It's a win-win situation. =)


----------



## masquedbunny (Jul 18, 2010)

Hmm. I'm still within the 30-day return period for my K2.

BUT I just got my pretty Oberon cover and I want to keep using it.  

Also, if the new generation isn't being released until the end of August, that's a month of no-Kindle, and I've been taking mine with me everywhere since I received it.

Blah. Decisions...


----------



## Kindle_Matt (Jun 30, 2010)

We've had two Kindle 2 for several weeks and I feel no compulsion to get the new one. It doesn't seem like a huge leap and I even suspect that this may be an interim model and Amazon may already have another model in planning which would attempt to compete with ipad and the forthcoming Android epads that are starting to come out.  Even if it doesn't do all that "stuff", color has to be a major consideration by now. 

Bells and whistles, features, support etc, all those are great but let's hope that what we are actually reading transcends such things


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

masquedbunny said:


> Hmm. I'm still within the 30-day return period for my K2.
> 
> BUT I just got my pretty Oberon cover and I want to keep using it.
> 
> ...


[enabler mode]
The Kindle has been out for more than two years! If you waited this long to buy one, can't you wait another month for an even better one! 
[/enabler mode]


----------



## masquedbunny (Jul 18, 2010)

TomDiego said:


> [enabler mode]
> The Kindle has been out for more than two years! If you waited this long to buy one, can't you wait another month for an even better one!
> [/enabler mode]


The logical part of my mind is agreeing with you completely... The illogical part is loath to part with it, though.

Actually, even now, I don't even have to return it immediately. I ordered it on the 14th and it arrived on the 15th. Technically, I have another two weeks (roughly) or so to begin the return/refund process. And the longer I wait on it, the less time I have to go without it entirely. Ha. How close should I cut it?


----------



## greatgoogly (Jul 22, 2010)

masquedbunny said:


> The logical part of my mind is agreeing with you completely... The illogical part is loath to part with it, though.
> 
> Actually, even now, I don't even have to return it immediately. I ordered it on the 14th and it arrived on the 15th. Technically, I have another two weeks (roughly) or so to begin the return/refund process. And the longer I wait on it, the less time I have to go without it entirely. Ha. How close should I cut it?


I ordered mine on July 21, got it on July 22, I already pre-ordered the new one, just remains to be seen when to actually initiate the return. I believe you have to initiate the return process within 30 days of delivery, but from the time you "initiate" the return online, how long do you have to actually ship it. I.E. could one get the shipping label and all and not send it for another week or so?


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

From the girl at Amazon I talked to this morning, it has to be in their hands within the 30 days.  I got mine on July 22nd.  I'll probably send mine back on the 19th.  Actually, I may send it back on Wednesday the 18th - it should be back to them by Friday the 20th, which will be ahead of the deadline.


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

I am sooooo tempted to preorder the GK3 with 3G/WiFi!!!! But I have 3 Oberon covers for my K2 and have been so happy with it. If I had someone close to me that loved to read, I would gift it in a second and order the updated version, but I don't. Think I will see how things go, listen to all you enablers out there, and probably order one for myself at Christmas.


----------



## Quake1028 (Jul 11, 2010)

I basically did. As soon as I pre-ordered the K3 WiFi I sold my old K2i with cover to my future mother-in-law for $100. I paid $120 for the set, so she gets a good deal and I get most of the new K3 paid for.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

Arkali said:


> From the girl at Amazon I talked to this morning, it has to be in their hands within the 30 days. I got mine on July 22nd. I'll probably send mine back on the 19th. Actually, I may send it back on Wednesday the 18th - it should be back to them by Friday the 20th, which will be ahead of the deadline.


I talked to Amazon Kindle support this morning and was told that it needed to be shipped back within 30 days. I received mine on 7/2 and was told that I had until 8/2 to ship it.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Tough call.  I absolutely love my current Kindle, but the new one does look pretty sweet...

If I do decide to make the plunge, I'll wait and see how everybody else feels about it first.  I'm sure a lot of the buyers will be people who have the current Kindle, so they'll be able to report on if it is indeed worth making the switch.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I would ONLY if I could read several user reviews on it first to verify it is a flawless device.  But since it's not officially released yet, I don't want to take the chance.  Look at the issues with the new iPhone 4.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

GreenThumb said:


> Oberons with Velcro will probably be fine (a little roomier around the edges, but that's okay.) Anything with corners I don't think will work. The K3 is 7.5" long, and the K2 is 8" long. The K3 is 4.8" wide, and the K2 is 5.3" wide. I wish desperately to come up with a way to make the corners work, but I think I'm out of luck.


Well, assuming you will never want to sell it, maybe you could carefully cut your corners off the top, and sit the kindle into the bottom right (or left one) and attach your own velcro to the back of the kindle and cover!


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

laurie_lu said:


> I would ONLY if I could read several user reviews on it first to verify it is a flawless device. But since it's not officially released yet, I don't want to take the chance. Look at the issues with the new iPhone 4.


Couldn't agree more and that's exactly why I'll wait. I really don't have any issues with my current Kindle, other than once in a while it might lock up on me, but that's usually pretty easy to fix and it doesn't happen all of the time. I'll wait and see the reviews first.


----------



## Dazlyn (Dec 20, 2008)

Yes! Yes! Yes!  Luckily I have about a week to return my new K2i.  I originally had the K2us and about 2 months after the warranty expired the joystick button split in half.  Since Amazon would not replace the kindle, my brother tried to fix it and ended up breaking the button further.  Since I did nothing extraordinary to the joystick, I was concerned about ordering a new kindle and maybe having the same thing happen again due to a design flaw.  A few weeks ago my brother bought me a new K2i since he felt bad about not being able to fix mine and I can't afford a new one.  I use my kindle all the time and really missed it.

Im so excited about the k3 since it doesn't have the joystick.  I love the smaller size since I take my kindle everywhere with me.  I didn't order any covers since I like to read on the kindle without a cover and my Borsa Bella bag will still work with the new k3.  The only money I spent was on a new skin, but I don't mind replacing that.

Yay!  I am on kindlewatch again!


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

If getting a new Kindle involved a brand new purchase, I'd absolutely wait for reviews and such.  However, I CANNOT wait if I want the opportunity for a free upgrade.  I'm pretty much decided that I'm going to trade it in.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

laurie_lu said:


> I would ONLY if I could read several user reviews on it first to verify it is a flawless device. But since it's not officially released yet, I don't want to take the chance. Look at the issues with the new iPhone 4.


id be waiting for official reviews as well..not so much because of any iphone issues but just the issues that were found when the Kindle 2 came out..poor contrast..sun fade, etc.....


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> id be waiting for official reviews as well..not so much because of any iphone issues but just the issues that were found when the Kindle 2 came out..poor contrast..sun fade, etc.....


Again, though, if I wait I lose the opportunity for not just a free upgrade, but also money back. If I'd gotten my Kindle even a week before I did I probably wouldn't even be considering it. But I didn't - I got my Kindle a week ago.


----------



## Julia (Jul 30, 2010)

Found this board because I couldn't make up my mind on this very issue! 

Just got my Kindle2 two days ago and I LOVE it and seriously considered keeping it because all my books are on it and organized and just didn't want to give it up after waiting for so long to get it. (Been wanting it for a year now!) I finally decided to trade up because it was the same price. I have not invested in covers or skins so that isn't an issue and I should be able to get a full refund. (minus shipping) How can I turn down a free upgrade?

The return was remarkably simple! I opted to print a shipping label and drop off at UPS. Estimated shipping to be deducted from the refund was only $2.89 and I was very happy about that! It also told my return window, I have until August 28 to actually ship it and as much as I'm tempted to keep until the last minute, I will ship this weekend because I want to get that refund processed and credited way before the Kindle 3 ships. I pre-ordered the Kindle 3 Graphite with 3G and I'm very excited. I also called customer service to make sure I can change the payment method prior to shipping. I'm getting about $100 credited back in Amazon GC's and I wanted to make sure I'd be able to use them again. She said you can cancel/change anything as long as it is before it's shipped.


----------



## Julia (Jul 30, 2010)

Arkali said:


> Again, though, if I wait I lose the opportunity for not just a free upgrade, but also money back. If I'd gotten my Kindle even a week before I did I probably wouldn't even be considering it. But I didn't - I got my Kindle a week ago.


Yeah, that is me too. I just got mine 2 days ago and I can't pass up the opportunity to get the free upgrade. I'm not really worried about issues with K3. I figure they've had 2 kindles to experiment on and hopefully know what they are doing this time around. In any case, I can't justify not getting a free upgrade while I have the chance because of potential issues that may not even be there. I'm not a person that buys multiple Kindles. I have no desire to have a K1 or K2 and a K3. I just want one and will keep it for years and years before I upgrade. Plus, I'll still have the 30 days to check out the K3 and if it really does have major problems, I'll return it and wait until they get their issues fixed. I'm sure price will go down again so maybe the deal will be even sweeter....it's a win-win in my mind.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Arkali said:


> I've had my Kindle for a week. Exactly one week today. I went ahead and called Amazon and they said I have 30 days to return it. Theoretically, that means I would be without my Kindle for a week to ten days (  I already love my Kindle) but that I'd be able to exchange it for a new one, and if I get the wireless only model I'll actually get $50 back.
> 
> Sooo... should I or shouldn't I?


In your position, I'd absolutely return the K2 and wait for the K3.

In my situation, though, with a K2 that's still under warranty until sometime in November, that's got the font and screensaver hacks, not to mention a skin and two covers that I love - I'll wait a while.

I think.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Better contrast, smaller, and better joystick did it for me! I called this morning for a return label for my 3 wk old K2us. Also, now that the K3 is out, really feel all firmware updates are now done for the K2, just as they killed the K1 at 1.2 and wouldn't add PDF. Those that bought from WOOT on the same day as Amazon purchased Woot, should be allowed to upgrade, just as Amazon is letting Target do returns for upgrades. What's fair is fair for all.

Now to decide if I want 
Wifi, or 3G/wifi version. Would be even swap for wifi, less return shipping of course. Most have stated wifi is fine, so may go with that. Did cut cardboard to size to try in cases on hand, and my K1 Medge is usable, slight mod, as well as the K2 from ebay (Hawaii) just purchased. Decisions, Decisions!


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Arkali said:


> I've had my Kindle for a week. Exactly one week today. I went ahead and called Amazon and they said I have 30 days to return it. Theoretically, that means I would be without my Kindle for a week to ten days (  I already love my Kindle) but that I'd be able to exchange it for a new one, and if I get the wireless only model I'll actually get $50 back.
> 
> Sooo... should I or shouldn't I?


YES! It could be that Amazon quits providing firmware updates to the K2 when the K3 is released. Maybe not right away, but eventually. I would do it.


----------



## Brodys Mom (Nov 8, 2009)

No. I'm really happy with my K2i. I'll replace it with a newer model if it breaks. also I'm not thrilled with the layout and smaller looking buttons on the K3.


----------



## masquedbunny (Jul 18, 2010)

If--oh, what the heck--WHEN I return my 2-week-old K2, does anyone know if I also get a refund on my extended warranty? (Yeah, I bought it. I feel like a stooge about it now...)


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

The proverbial no-brainer.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I'd definitely do it!  I love the new look, graphite color, and the fact that the next and previous buttons no longer have an audible click.


----------



## danchisum (Jul 27, 2010)

When I look at Amazon it says I have until August 8th to do a return.....do I just call them and ask for an upgrade?  How does it work?


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

danchisum said:


> When I look at Amazon it says I have until August 8th to do a return.....do I just call them and ask for an upgrade? How does it work?


On the "Your Orders" page there will be a button next to your Kindle order that says "Return Items". Click that and fill out the information. You will be presented with a choice for shipping, you can choose a pre-printed label for a nominal price or ship it yourself. If you buy the pre-printed label, print it out, secure it to the page (clear packing tape works well) and then take it to your closest UPS drop-off point (Mailboxes Etc., Office Depot, Staples, etc.) Pretty darn easy.


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

For free? Absolutely. Simply for the fact that I can get it in BLACK.

If I had to pay for it? My K2 works just fine, thanks.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh, I'd definitely swap for the K3.

I do love my K2 … but I think Amazon really took everything that was great about the K2 and made it even better on the K3. I'm looking for an excuse to trade up … I'm actually considering getting a new one, and giving my K2 as a gift and keeping the K3 for myself! Or is that bad? I mean, a K2 is still a really nice gift, right? Right??


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

It is interesting about the second hand gift thing, isnt it.  I am hoping to acquire a couple of second hand K2I for family for Christmas, I already have the covers and decals.  And I *hope* it is ok to give someone something second hand like that!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I think anybody that can exchange the K2 for the K3 should do it.  

The screen contrast alone is reason enough to swap it out.


----------



## danchisum (Jul 27, 2010)

I called Amazon and I had them send me a label to return the Kindle 2. My last date of return was August 8th. I told them I didn't have the box or the instructions and they told me I would not be charged for them.

I'm getting a Kindle 3......I can't wait. I'll be without a Kindle for about a month, but it is sooooo worth it.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

My currently working K2 with no problems and still under extended warranty for 7 months in an expensive Cole Haan cover?

Not on your life.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

I like the audible click on my next /previous page buttons!  Maybe there's something wrong with me.

Anyhow I'm on six months with my toy, and I have never, ever gotten a new electronic toy of any type just to have it in a new color, after such a short time.  My computer's from 2001 for pete's sake.  So... no.  I really, really like the graphite but ... no.  

I showed it to my husband and he said "hmm maybe for christmas?"  I was like, doofus I just wanted to see your reaction.  Did I ask for one?  He said, no.  I told him to look at my wish list and go by that!  (no kindle on wish list, recolored leatherbound graphic novels tho)


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Hubby and I frequently turn off the Tv at night and read the kindles.  Those page turn clicks are a bit of a turn off when the room is quiet.


----------



## danchisum (Jul 27, 2010)

I wouldn't have done it, but it's a free exchange.  I can't complain about that.


----------

